# What does your poodle eat



## CharismaticMillie

Mine eat Nature's Variety and Acana. I will be going PMR raw soon..


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Both my dogs are on Solid Gold Barking at the Moon, it's a grain free kibble. They're very gassy on it.. I'm either going to have to add yogurt to their food or switch them. But their coats are looking so good on this I don't want to, ha. Firm, consistent poos!

I had Vegas on Orijin when I got him (and raw) but he wasn't doing so good on the raw chicken after awhile, and my work doesn't sell Orijin. I switched to Wellness Core (grain free as well) for two bags, but he wasn't interested in it. They both LOVE their Solid Gold food though


----------



## Curlydogs

Cosmo was on Solid Gold (the lamb and rice formula) since he was a puppy (he is 3 now) but he never seemed really into his food (he would pick at his kibble and not finish breakfast or dinner) and he did not consistently have good solid poos. A few months ago we gradually switched to Fromm Salmon A La Veg - his poos got better, but he still was not really into eating. I started to worry that he was underweight - I thought I could feel too much ribs and spine - so we started adding 2 pumps of salmon oil to the Fromm for breakfast and feeding only raw for dinner. That seemed to do the trick - he is finally happily finishing 2 good meals a day and his poos are consistently solid. I think we finally figured it out. Yay.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

I feed my 7-month-old mini these: [All gluten/wheat/corn/soy free]

AM 
Honest Kitchen Embark + salmon oil + Missing Link for Puppy + (cottage cheese OR yogurt; every other day)

PM
Honest Kitchen Embark + salmon oil + Missing Link Puppy + (chicken liver OR raw egg yolk; every other day) 

Snacks

A. Frozen Kong (one small size kong per day)

Orijen 6 fish kibbles + yogurt + Natural's Balance beef roll
OR
Orijen puppy kibbles + yogurt + Natural's Balance lamb roll
OR
TOTW wetland kibbles + cottage cheese + freeze dried chicken

B. Chewy

Beef tendon
OR 
Odorless bully stick
OR
Everlasting treat ball (chicken flavor; gluten-free formula)

C. Training treats

Zuke's mini treats
OR
Natural's Balance beef roll
OR
Yogurt from a squeeze bottle

Planning to add:
1. Primal raw to the 2 meals
2. Tripett green tripe maybe twice a week
3. Chicken wing/neck maybe twice a week

His poop is firm, small and not smelly. He has high level of energy, nice coat and no bad breathe. He has only vomited once since he came to me at 9 wks - that was when he had the Flossies spiral dental chewy for the first time. He has had some loose stool before I switched him over to the HKE but not once since he's on the diet listed above.


----------



## Purley

All my dogs were eating Natural Balance Lamb and Rice in the week and Urban carnivore raw on the weekends. I am just in the process of switching them to Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Salmon in the week. They all get Missing Link as well. Sam has had hot spots in the past and Lucy has been scratching and has a rash on her stomach. 

A breeder suggested switching to a fish based food. I would never ever feed them kibble that contained grain of any kind.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Careful with a fully fish kibble, your dog will start to smell like fish


----------



## fjm

Raw, especially raw meaty bones and chunks of raw meat and tripe; home cooked - lamb, chicken, turkey, beef, plus heart, kidney and a little liver, a few veg and occasional toast or other carbs, plus the odd meal of eggs or sardines; home made liver cake and tuna cake for treats.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Fluffyspoos said:


> Careful with a fully fish kibble, your dog will start to smell like fish


I have heard that before, but it didn't happen with my dogs! Of course, it might help that they eat raw in the AM instead of their salmon kibble.


----------



## Purley

Fluffyspoos said:


> Careful with a fully fish kibble, your dog will start to smell like fish


Are you serious??

Well then how often should they get the fish kibble. Mind you, when I bought the kibble, the store owner who is very knowledgeable and breeds whippets told me that if you feed raw all the time, the dogs smell like raw meat. He said as soon as a dog comes in for grooming, he can tell by the smell that it is fed raw. So - what the heck. I guess dogs have to smell like something!!!


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Purley said:


> Are you serious??
> 
> Well then how often should they get the fish kibble. Mind you, when I bought the kibble, the store owner who is very knowledgeable and breeds whippets told me that if you feed raw all the time, the dogs smell like raw meat. He said as soon as a dog comes in for grooming, he can tell by the smell that it is fed raw. So - what the heck. I guess dogs have to smell like something!!!


Purley, mine don't smell like fish! I give them fish kibble and fish oil and no fishy smell.


----------



## Spencer

Purley said:


> if you feed raw all the time, the dogs smell like raw meat. He said as soon as a dog comes in for grooming, he can tell by the smell that it is fed raw


... I find this a little far fetched. I feed three of my dogs kibble, and none of them smell like the meat source in it. I understand with fish, but... yeah, I don't know, that comment just kinda blows me away!

I guess he'd let me know Tate smelled like ground turkey and macaroni  it's a new scent I've been working on that I call "Poodle: release your inner curly-q!" Tantalizing!


----------



## Littleknitwit

THanks for all your feedback!


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Fluffyspoos said:


> Both my dogs are on Solid Gold Barking at the Moon, it's a grain free kibble. They're very gassy on it.. I'm either going to have to add yogurt to their food or switch them. But their coats are looking so good on this I don't want to, ha. Firm, consistent poos!
> 
> I had Vegas on Orijin when I got him (and raw) but he wasn't doing so good on the raw chicken after awhile, and my work doesn't sell Orijin. I switched to Wellness Core (grain free as well) for two bags, but he wasn't interested in it. They both LOVE their Solid Gold food though


Fluffy, you could also try adding a probiotic like prozyme or gentle digest.


----------



## spoosrule

Savannah is on EVO, it's the food she's done the absolute best on.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

We have a little aussie girl that comes into the salon, she's on a pure fish diet, and whenever we get her wet to bathe her she smells like a fishy lake, lol. But she's got serious allergies and HAS to eat the fish kibble.


----------



## Aidan

I have fed a few different foods...

Chicken Soup, Solid Gold, Natures Variety, Orijen and Taste of the Wild...

granted these were all tried over several years and gradual switching. Chicken Soup is what the breeder had Vega on...I wasn't impressed..the price was good but it isn't a fantastic food..but it is better than a lot of stuff out there.

Solid Gold is a great food..but my Shepherd is picky and wouldnt touch it..or she would pick at it.... (the poodles loved it)

i wanted to find something everyone would eat. I hated buying multiple bags of food.

Long story short..taste of the wild has won as far as how great the coats look..and EVERYONE is happy on it! Everyone also does well on all the flavors!

Orijen was great..fantastic food..and it was perfect for my picky eater because you don't have to feed as much of it. However, the place I buy my food at was always running out so i was having to supplement with something else..this was my only concern with Orijen. It's a very expensive food..but you also feed less than many other popular brands.

natures variety made Dodger throw up several times..so much that im convinced it was the food.


----------



## grab

Usually we feed Taste of the Wild (the fish formula...no one smelled of fish, lol)
Currently they're eating Avoderm for a change. At some point we'll switch back, but for the time being everyone is doing great.


----------



## penny_ann

Penny eats Taste of the Wild. At times, she's a bit gassy, at least with the wetlands, didn't notice is so much with the prairie one. In the past, she's eaten Nutro (breeder's choice) and Chicken Soup. So far, the TOTW has been the best for her coat and she will eat instead of just picking at the food.


----------



## Liz

Mia (3.5 months old) has tried:

- Blue Buffalo LB Puppy - gassy and soft stools
- Premium Edge LB Puppy - soft stools
- Fromm Gold LB Puppy - good stools but stinky

I may try Orijen, Acana, or TOTW Prarie (it seems like many poodles do well on this) next.

I'm interested in feeding raw and am working to educate myself before starting. Also, I'm not sure where to buy (I've been veg for 15 years, so this is really out of my element). I may start with pre-made raw medallions for one meal and go from there.


----------



## schpeckie

My girls are on Royal Canin puppy food and they absolutely love it! Crunch, crunch...!!


----------



## Gorky

Gorky is on Evo Red Meat Formula - Large Bites. His stools do not smell and are okay. We have tried many others like Blue Buffalo, Taste of the Wild, etc., but Evo is the one he likes best.


----------



## georgiapeach

Currently feeding TOTW Pacific Stream, but am switching to BB Wilderness Chicken - both are grainless.


----------



## bigpoodleperson

Riley eats a raw diet.

FYI, once when i was giving him alot of fish oil he started to smell like fish and feel oily!! You could sit next to him and smell him! I was purposfully giving him a Lot of fish oil at the time though. 

I dont believe about the raw food smell. Actually, raw fed dogs tend to have a Lack of smell! I could see dogs with alot of facial hair perhaps smelling if not cleaned. Otherwise i think the guy is full of BS on that matter.


----------



## CelticKitti

Kodi used to be on EVO before they were bought out. I now feed GO! Natural Grain Free Endurance by petcurean. Kodi has done SO well on it! Very small firm stools. Mia will be switching over to it too.


----------



## jak

Saffy is on Orijen at the moment, and loving it ! Her and the other dogs coats have improved since being on it, and she has been eating less. She won't actually eat more than the one cup, twice a day, at each meal lol, even if I sneak in a bit extra 

I really really want to switch to RAW.. I just need to get organised about it !


----------



## meehkim

*Fooood*

I feed my miniature poodle "Wellness Small Breed." Titan does pretty well on it. Firm and smaller poos, and he's super healthy. At first I thought the food was causing his fishy breath, but I figured out he was licking his bum when he had "fishies." I like this Wellness line bc it doesn't have an exorbitant amount of protein, but it is still the top ingredient in there. no skin problems/allergies with the food. it's not Titan's favorite food in the world, but he'll eat it after sniffing it for a few minutes.


----------



## faerie

Wellness. It's working best for them all.


----------



## Abozie76

I feed a combination of dry kibble and RAW(whole meats, organs, RMB's). My three are in excellent health and love to eat at every meal including their kibble!!!! My local PETCO has a great selection of natural, holistic, and grain free foods to choose from. I rotate between Solid Gold Barking at the Moon(Oceanfish,Beef), Merrick B.G.(Buffalo, Chicken), and Pinnacle trout and sweet potato. They have excellent coats, firm stools and all of the expected benefits of a high quality food. Every dog is an individual so choose your food accordingly based on their needs, health concerns, and activity level but these are great foods that I am sure your Poodle will enjoy. Good luck in your search!


----------



## taxtell

bigpoodleperson said:


> Riley eats a raw diet.
> 
> FYI, once when i was giving him alot of fish oil he started to smell like fish and feel oily!! You could sit next to him and smell him! I was purposfully giving him a Lot of fish oil at the time though.
> 
> I dont believe about the raw food smell. Actually, raw fed dogs tend to have a Lack of smell! I could see dogs with alot of facial hair perhaps smelling if not cleaned. Otherwise i think the guy is full of BS on that matter.


Agreed, everyone comments on how Jack and Flip don't have a scent at all.

They are both on a prey model raw diet.


----------



## Rockporters

Right now Jasper is on TOTW. I rotate between the fishy one (and yes, he smells) and the lamb/sweet potato. We've had a lot of tummy troubles lately but he's settled in nicely on these. Prior to this we had fed Orijen (to rich for him), Innova (was fine but then everything went whacky), and raw (horrible reaction after a while).

Nat is eating Orijen Senior, and occasionally TOTW (whatever Jasper is getting that day).


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES

I feed a combination of grain-free kibble and raw. However if you are going to feed raw it should NOT be fed with the kibble at the same meal. Raw travels faster than cooked and can create problems if fed together. I feed a variety of raw which usually includes the bones. Its great for their teeth too! I also trade off every so often between kibble. Right now they are on Solid Gold Barking at the Moon.


----------



## Banjo's Mum

I'm glad to see this post!

Little Banjo has had a bit of trouble with food lately, and the vet thinks he has some sort of allergies, so we are on elimination diets at the moment.

Currently feeding him Innova puppy bites small kibble and Innova chicken stew for puppies as his night time meal.

Seems to be working very well so far, the tummy upsets have stopped and he has put on the 300grams he lost while he was sick.

Mind you, he is only 2.6kg!


----------



## Olie

Ours eat Raw very successfully


----------



## Liz

Updating my earlier post:

I've moved Mia to a partially raw diet. She gets prey model raw (I add fruit+veggies or tripe) in the morning, and kibble for her other two meals. The switch to raw was easy, once I found good suppliers. Mia LOVES her raw meal, and as Abozie76 said above, she gobbles up all of her kibble now, too (she used to mix in some play time during meals).

For kibble, so far she's had the most success with Fromm. I've also tried Blue Buffalo, Premium Edge, and Taste of the Wild - Sierra Mountain. I'm going to try Orijen next. By the time we finish that bag, she'll be about 6 months old, and I plan to switch her from LBP to Adult formula (unless the forum suggests otherwise).


----------



## curlysmama

Curly eats Blue Buffalo.


----------

